# Abonnements iGeneration et Club iGen



## Dead head (11 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu perdu avec les abonnements iGen, macGé, Club iGen.

Je suis membre du Club iGen et tiens à le rester.

Sur l’App Store, mon compte précise que j’ai un abonnement annuel à iGeneration valable jusqu’au 16 septembre 2021. Il est également précisé que je peux souscrire à une « option » pour 49,99 € l’an. Qu’est-ce que c’est que cette « option » ?

Sur le site web Club iGen, on m’annonce que mon abonnement arrivera à échéance en décembre 2020.

L’abonnement que j’ai souscrit à igeneration et qui va jusqu’en septembre 2021 est-il différent de l’abonnement au Club iGen ? Auquel cas, si je poursuis mon abonnement au Club iGen qui arrivera à échéance le mois prochain, ai-je intérêt à conserver l’abonnement à iGénération valable encore dix mois ? Est-ce que je ne paierai pas deux fois pour le même service ?

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## cl97 (12 Novembre 2020)

coucou

peux-tu nous envoyer un mail à support@mgig.fr.

ce sera plus simple pour t'apporter une réponse pertinente. Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Dead head (12 Novembre 2020)

Merci à toi. J'envoie mon courriel.


----------

